# Pork Rib Belly Bacon



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay I'm nuts but I did bacon on a week night! I bought that strage little 6 lb pork belly rib thingy last week and cut off th ribs to use it as a bacon belly. Brined it for a week, washed it up and scrubbed it and smoked it at about 130 degrees for 26 hours. I took a nap between 11pm and 2 am got up and added a few more coals and a chunk of wood, went to bed and got up again at 4:30 for work added a few more coals and little wood. Had ot have Jessie add some charcoal and  a chunk of wood while I was at work (that was almost too funny). Anyway It looks like it made a nice albeit small slab of bacon. Did king of hack it on top getting the ribs off but ti lookd pretty good.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

that looks great debi. i had a crazy thought- bacon from lamb ? ever tried it & how do ya think it would work ? i'm sure it's been done- greeks and italians do any/everything w/ lamb..


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know I don't really care for lamb much but it might taste better as bacon!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

lol debi- everything tastes better as bacon... wasn't that a commercial once ??? brb- i have to trademark that.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 30, 2007)

Debi congrats on that bacon , it looks delish ....keep on training Jessie so you can get more sleep ...lol


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks great Deb, have you tried it yet?

Hmmm, lamb bacon... not a baaaaaad idea!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great looking bacon Debi! Let us know how it turned out


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll stop and pick up the eggs, just tell me what time WE"RE going to tatse it.


----------



## placebo (Aug 30, 2007)

You never cease to amaze me with your cooking prowess. Great job! Now I'm really hungry...


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like it came out nice.. Did you eat any yet?? 
How are you going to cut it?  Do you have a slicer?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

T-bone - I think this might be it for Jessie - Newbies! Sheesh!

Hawg - I'm slicing it tonight and it's gonna be supper - BLTs. It smells even better after being in the fridge over night.

JTS - I'll let you know shortly!

S4L - 7:30 okay?

Placebo - there no limit to what you can do with a smoker! Thanks!

seaham - I found out the first time I made it to wait overnight, It doesn't taste as good until it's been chilled for some reason. Yes I have a great little slicer recommend by my man Smoked. It's a Weston heavy duty 9" slicer.
http://www.amazon.com/Weston-61-0901...8515002&sr=1-5


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

OKay all I can say is WOW! This is the bacon I grew up eatting on the farm! Very meaty ans delicious! The last one was so fatty I couldn't eat it - this is perfect!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

that is some great lookin' stuff debi.


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

Boy that looks great, getting ready to make some myself. I found a recipe that does not take as long, seems like forever that you had to smoke it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

I have heard of people doing it in less time. I just remember as a kid they did them for days and they were amazing. This was damned near perfect  don't regret waiting - just a tad salty but that's always my grip about bacons.


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats some great looking bacon.
Now there is another thing I gotta try :)


----------



## jocosa (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow Debi... that looks super yummy... gotta say you're inspiring me.  Thanks!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn that looks good Debi! Great job!


----------



## jessie50 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just want to say that it looked terrible until I took over!


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 31, 2007)

OMG that looks OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!


Who is this Jessie person in the post above mine????? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






LOL'


LIsa


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lisa -

Jessie's the one that's forced to eat all that Q I make, test all the weird concoctions I think up, remind me we have *no more freezer *space!


----------



## jessie50 (Aug 31, 2007)

Deejay doesn't listen to me about the available freezerspace though. She just said she wants a brisket.


----------



## placebo (Aug 31, 2007)

I love bacon! Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmmm.

Funny you mention the part about it smelling better after sitting in the fridge overnight. I have noticed with my ribs they seem have much more flavor after sitting in the fridge for a few days. Not that they weren't awesome to begin with but WOW what a difference! Anyone else notice that?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe we need a bigger freezer?


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont hear no complaining from Jessie's end!!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

we ALL need a bigger freezer!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 2, 2007)

Lisa -

Nobody ever complains at dinner time! 
Unless I miss some seeds in the ABTs that is!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

LOLOL....I can actually see that visual!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 2, 2007)

Me too ....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

oh sounds like a rugh job......


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah but somebodys got to do it!


----------

